# You dont have to speak to me



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

As dog chat is always busy, I have come on here please help!our Mr Big Head at work has bet me that I cant get 100 people to answer a post there are 20 people who will all give £5 each plus he is so sure I cant do it, that he said he will give £25 for my local dog Rescue where I am a volanteer,they will be checking with me at 3pm on Friday.Sorry about the title but thought it would make you all have a nosewould love it if I could prove him wrong and get £125 for the dogs:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok Ill answer your post:thumbup:


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

Heres your first answer !! Good luck getting the momey for the rescue!

Gina


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

heelllooooo!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

What a lovely way to raise money for the dogs:thumbup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

helllooooo hope you win the bet xxx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

harley bear said:


> What a lovely way to raise money for the dogs:thumbup:


Hope I do it I"ll feel a right plonker if I dont:lol::lol:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

With pleasure I answer your post


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello from me too!!! Hope you get 100 people


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Does it have to be 20 different people?? or can we just post 100 times :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck :thumbup: not many people post often just are stalers I confess to being an stalker mostly


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Hope I do it I"ll feel a right plonker if I dont:lol::lol:


Does it have to be 200 replied from 200 different members or just 200 replies?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Shazam! Good luck!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Does it have to be 200 replied from 200 different members or just 200 replies?


sorry i mean 100 posts.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

hope it helps


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rustle rustle i hear the sound of people being parted from their dosh


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Any excuse for a natter  and it helps dogs <3


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Does it have to be 200 replied from 200 different members or just 200 replies?


Harley it"s 100 from different people not count me not 200:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

rawwwrrrr


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Harley it"s 100 from different people not count me not 200:lol::lol:


duh i should read more carefuly :lol:


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's my contribution too, good luck x


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Add me :thumbup: Great way to raise money too :thumbup:


----------



## riffraffdeefer (Jul 11, 2008)

lol win the bet.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

give Mr Big Head a slobbery kiss from Daisy. 
x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Is it posts or individual members ??


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi from me too!

Can we have a count down button please?? just so as we see exactly when Mr Big head loses his money!

LOL
DT
xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi good luck Im sure you will win your bet no problem and raise lots of money:thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Is it posts or individual members ??


It"s individual members,he"s so sure I wont do it but by the looks we will:thumbsup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

So if you beat your target will he double the money?:thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> It"s individual members,he"s so sure I wont do it but by the looks we will:thumbsup:


:lol: a fool and their money ........


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

here is my post...good luck.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Me and Spartacus say hi!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i like to post , ^^^^ look at my post count  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

One extra post for you


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck, here's another one to add to the post count


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello and good luck from me and the gang :thumbsup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't really get it but here is a post


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Heres my post and a big hi-five from the pupsters for doing this for a good cause!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Adding my post to the list, too!  best of luck!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

what's occurring


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

A quick post from me too,good luck you,go show him!!! 
hope you manage to make some cash for the rescue xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suki'smum (Aug 24, 2010)

hope you make 100 :thumbup:


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

good luck.......:thumbup:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi from me ... I hope you get your 100 :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

we're getting there


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup: I hope he pay's up!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll reply, good luck with this, what a good way of getting money. well done. xxxxx


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Well on the way.............:thumbup:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I think he will be shocked lol hope you get 100


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> :thumbup: I hope he pay's up!


 The money £125 is sitting waiting in the safe at work,nearly half way this beats standing outside Sainsburys rattling a tin:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Can we reply more than once? :thumbsup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Can we reply more than once? :thumbsup:


No wish you could I"d get the money in the morning then:thumbup:


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Just over half way!! ^^


----------



## poppysmum (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi hope you get them all :thumbup:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Halfway there yet?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm here too. I hope you get to say 'in your face' to Mr Big Head :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great post!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's hoping you win!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

hiya hun:thumbup:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Just passing through..............


<waves> :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

suewhite said:


> No wish you could I"d get the money in the morning then:thumbup:


Erm!! ye of little faith!!

You will have the money in the bag by Midnight! you mark my words TONIGHT!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm!! ye of little faith!!
> 
> You will have the money in the bag by Midnight! you mark my words TONIGHT!!:thumbup:


aint got a marker


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

done with pleasure


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

And another...:thumbup:


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

another one just passin' through.:lol:

CC


----------



## gypsybitch (Aug 6, 2010)

ok il give you my post to boost ur number hope you win this bet,

even if you dont make it i think he should give it just for the attempt you made


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello! Nearly there for you to go this to your boss:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

You'd better warn him to get his money ready......... :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

we can doooooo it!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

How many different people have you got so far?

Will he go through and count? Maybe he'll just look at how many posts there have been and assume that's the number of posters :thumbup:


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Strange bet, but love it! Hope you can reach your target. Maybe you need to start some arguments on here - that always gets people posting frantically!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

hope he will cough up the dosh


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

thelioncub said:


> Strange bet, but love it! Hope you can reach your target. Maybe you need to start some arguments on here - that always gets people posting frantically!


:lol: love it lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

good luck:thumbup::thumbup:

juliex


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Best thread ever :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

good luck xx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Something for people to speak about.
Best Staffordshire Bull Terrier video ever!

YouTube - Best Staffordshire Bull Terrier video ever!!

Hope you make your target.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I"m off to work please keep signing:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Make him pay!!! lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi from me too:thumbup:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Good luck.

Mo


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Tell him to put his hand in his pocket and cough up!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi tel him get his money out lol:thumbup:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Dont post on here much now, but i had to reply to this :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

ninja said:


> Dont post on here much now, but i had to reply to this :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup: And where's your Mam???
lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd go and get some lavender pouches to wear all over you the day those wallets open. You don't want to get eaten by all those wallet moths


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like you are going to win the bet. YIPPEE:thumbup::thumbup:

Val xx


----------



## Muddyeth (Nov 6, 2008)

Another one here :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hope this helps, good luck,
get that money off him.......
michellexx

harry says you will do it easy.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: And where's your Mam???
> lol


She has gone away for a few days, back fri/sat :001_cool:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

best of luck:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Hellooo :thumbup:


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Geordie's waving hiya :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Good luck on raising lots of money:thumbup:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

How many times can we post  :lol:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Is it a 100 diferent people or just a 100 posts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Is it a 100 diferent people or just a 100 posts?


A 100 different people!
Anyone done a head count???


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

oohhh i'm here too...


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Good luck!

100!


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Anything for a good cause!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

WestYorkshireGuy said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 100!


we can't realx yet! we need 100 different people to post! many of us have many multiple posts! Right!! who is going to sit down and work out how many more people we need to post??

Don't all rush at once!


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Best of luck!

Hopefully with eleven pages you have plenty of people.


----------



## ShihTzuLover (Sep 23, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Done!! I have answered! Great idea :thumbup: xx


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

i,ll answer your post what a great idea hope you raise the money xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

*As of this post I have counted 84 people!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

sequeena said:


> *As of this post I have counted 84 people!*


You know Sequenna I had a feeling you were going to come up trumps!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

So if we get another twenty!! which we shall!! Sue will have walked it!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

this makes its 85 then :thumbup:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Count me in!!!!    

C'mon... more pws! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You know Sequenna I had a feeling you were going to come up trumps!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So if we get another twenty!! which we shall!! Sue will have walked it!:thumbup::thumbup:


Never could resist a challenge DT  :thumbup:

Yeah her boss should have set the bar higher! 100 people? PFFT no problem for us


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lozb said:


> Count me in!!!!
> 
> C'mon... more pws! :thumbup:


You are number 86

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

sequeena said:


> never could resist a challenge dt :d :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah her boss should have set the bar higher! 100 people? Pfft no problem for us


team pet forum strikes back!
Big head dips into his pocket!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> team pet forum strikes back!
> Big head dips into his pocket!


A worthy headline for any British newspaper :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope they all pay up when you prove him wrong!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Hope they all pay up when you prove him wrong!!


You are number 87 I think :lol: you haven't posted previously have you? X


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

should we make a post in the other sections so people can see it if they dont normally come onto the doggy section. and aim for 200 just show him how cool we are lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

sequeena said:


> You are number 87 I think :lol: you haven't posted previously have you? X


Back to the counting frame Sequeena!
Newfoundie has already posted!:scared::scared:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Back to the counting frame Sequeena!
> Newfoundie has already posted!:scared::scared:


:lol: :lol: :lol: I counted 86 people DT give me a break :scared:

86 people

:lol:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Get your wallet out Mr Big Head,LOL. wayne.


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

sequeena said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I counted 86 people DT give me a break :scared:
> 
> 86 people
> 
> :lol:


Come back and shout when you have counted 120
Just to be on the safe side! 
Then we'll buy you a drink!:thumbup:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

and one more.... Good luck!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

critter said:


> Get your wallet out Mr Big Head,LOL. wayne.





benjibirch said:


> Good Luck :thumbup:





Nellybelly said:


> and one more.... Good luck!


89

It better be a big drink DT :lol:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

not counting Sue white or any repetitions-
kinjilabs 1
2paws and purrs bridgenorth 1
3starlite 1
4harley bear 4
5kerry bramble 1
6mollymo 1
7kayz 1
8sid&kira 1
9Springer husky 1
10me 1
11billyboysmammy 1
12rainybow 1
13sarybeagle 1
14rona 1
15rockromantic 1
16welshdoglover 1
17pippin 1
18riffraffdeefer 1
19claire and daisy 1
20 duobletrouble
21 buffie
22 ridgeback05
23sarahdisco
24pointermum
25fuzzle
26sleepinglion
27 kaitlyn
28goldenshadow
29ovieone
30vampyria
31holly
32bearpaw
33sukismum
34rach1980
35mese
36twohounds
37welshcrazy
38luvmydogs
39maiisiku
40gsdlover4ever
41supersimoholic
42poppysmum
43lulusowner
44alaun
45niki87
46twiggy
47borderer
48carolineh
49waterlily
50dogless
51comfortcreature
52gypsybitch
53hobbs2004
54beagleoesx
55thelioncub
56indysmamma
57paddyjulie
58sequeena
59paws&claws
60lauren001
61francesandjon
62archiebaby
63moboyd
64gorgeous
65cav
66ninja
67aurelia
68archiesmum
69muddyeth
70harrysmum
71noushka05
72ren
73sarahpops
74haevymolly
75sled dog hotel
76mumof6
77westyorkshire guy
78casandra
79souris
80shihtzulover
81acacia86
82angelblue
83dallybanjo
84shoreset
85 lozb
86newfiesmum
87critter
88benjibirch
89nellybelly


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

See DT I count awesomely well! Gold star please!


----------



## starlorn6 (Aug 6, 2010)

My very first post after weeks of lurking, can't think of a better reason.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

sequeena said:


> See DT I count awesomely well! Gold star please!


Will order on for you ! ANYONE FIND A GOLD STAR FOR SEQUEENA:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

come on lurkers, 10 more and it's done! :thumbup:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello I'm here.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Will order on for you ! ANYONE FIND A GOLD STAR FOR SEQUEENA:thumbup::thumbup:












Edit sorry smaller than i thought  :lol:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

still here ...!


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

one gold star!


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

Pointermum said:


>


beet me to it. mines better tho:lol::lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

91

Yaaaay takes me back to primary school


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

eheheh 92


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

shoreset said:


> beet me to it. mines better tho:lol::lol:










not now


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Come on lurkers tonights the night


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Coooome on! 8 more to go! pop up thou lurkery lurkers!  :lol:


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

hello, im responding :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

huskylover23 said:


> hello, im responding :thumbup:


93

:thumbup:


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

my hubby is staying over tonight to help with baby so when he gets here i shall get him to respond too! x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

94 I think


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

We don't seem to have any mods


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

rona said:


> We don't seem to have any mods


funny you mentioned that! I noticed that! Shall we be NORTY Rona!! that would wake em up!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ive already posted but wanted to keep this thread at the top


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> funny you mentioned that! I noticed that! Shall we be NORTY Rona!! that would wake em up!!


 :lol::lol:

you start


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Come on, Sequeena is sitting there waiting to count and I'm sitting here with a ruddy long list and we both need 6 more people!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok seeing I was the first to post...
HELLO


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> ive already posted but wanted to keep this thread at the top


Can you find me a gold star for Sequenna please! One of your SPECIALS would be great!!
lol
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> funny you mentioned that! I noticed that! Shall we be NORTY Rona!! that would wake em up!!


Done I hope 
you can add to it though


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

whats going on here lol


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm replying, how many to go??? X


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

4! wooooo!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

tashi said:


> whats going on here lol


Seems there are nude piccys of mods on the forum!
Least thats what Rona said!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Seems there are nude piccys of mods on the forum!
> Least thats what Rona said!


Not even allowed to take any pic of Nonnie let alone nude :lol: :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll answer too sorry have onlyjust got back from the hospital with Ben and got on here or I would have replied earlier:thumbup:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm here, Good luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

rona said:


> Not even allowed to take any pic of Nonnie let alone nude :lol: :lol:


Sure you can sneak up on her when she ain't looking Rona!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Who's gonna be the special 100th person?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

2 more 2 more 2 more!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Has DainelleD posted??


I am guessing that DKDREAM will be the 100th!!:thumbup:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

no!  Where is she? she's always on!


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Were answering your post as well, good luck!


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Best of luck:thumbup:


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

is that 100 now??


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

100!!!!!!!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
That's FANTASTIC!

Well done all!
xx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

In case the guy wants a list;

1 kinjilabs 
2 paws and purrs bridgenorth 
3 starlite 
4 harley bear 
5 kerry bramble 
6 mollymo 
7 kayz 
8 sid&kira 
9 Springer husky 
10 ambernero 
11 billyboysmammy 
12 rainybow 
13 sarybeagle 
14 rona 
15 rockromantic 
16 welshdoglover 
17 pippin 
18 riffraffdeefer 
19 claire and daisy 
20 duobletrouble
21 buffie
22 ridgeback05
23 sarahdisco
24 pointermum
25 fuzzle
26 sleepinglion
27 kaitlyn
28 goldenshadow
29 ovieone
30 vampyria
31 holly
32 bearpaw
33 sukismum
34 rach1980
35 mese
36 twohounds
37 welshcrazy
38 luvmydogs
39 maiisiku
40 gsdlover4ever
41 supersimoholic
42 poppysmum
43 lulusowner
44 alaun
45 niki87
46 twiggy
47 borderer
48 carolineh
49 waterlily
50 dogless
51 comfortcreature
52 gypsybitch
53 hobbs2004
54 beagleoesx
55 thelioncub
56 indysmamma
57 paddyjulie
58 sequeena
59 paws&claws
60 lauren001
61 francesandjon
62 archiebaby
63 moboyd
64 gorgeous
65 cav
66 ninja
67 aurelia
68 archiesmum
69 muddyeth
70 harrysmum
71 noushka05
72 ren
73 sarahpops
74 haevymolly
75 sled dog hotel
76 mumof6
77 westyorkshire guy
78 casandra
79 souris
80 shihtzulover
81 acacia86
82 angelblue
83 dallybanjo
84 shoreset
85 lozb
86 newfiesmum
87 critter
88 benjibirch
89 nellybelly
90 starlorn6
91 happypaws
92 argent
93 huskylover23
94 nicky10
95 tashi
96 allana
97 Freyja
98 Terrier fan
99 Daisy34
100 Fire-siamese-kitty


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant :thumbup:

Well done


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Blimey how long did it take to do that list??


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> In case the guy wants a list;
> 
> 1 kinjilabs
> 2 paws and purrs bridgenorth
> ...


WOW Well done everyone, show that to your boss:arf:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fantastic well done


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Well you've already made 100, but I'm here too


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well done to the list maker and counter :thumbup:

Right do you thonk the boss will do double or quits? :lol:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Blimey how long did it take to do that list??


Not tooo long... after I decided to stop trying to count how many times people had answered! :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

AmberNero said:


> Not tooo long... after I decided to stop trying to count how many times people had answered! :lol:


Well Im sure the dogs charity will think that it was all worth it


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie (Mar 19, 2010)

Just logged on--sorry if to late to be counted--great idea


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's another reply to your charitable post.

Does your man not realise the power of Pet Forums? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I shall try to post again.............keep getting cut off. 

See how much you'll get for over 200 posts. You may get to double your money. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Was just going to say!
here's one for your boss! Mr Big Head!

Don't MESS with pet forums members! Otherwise it will cost you DEARLY!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
AND A MASSIVE BIG THANKS TO THOSE WHO PUT THIS MONEY UP FOR SUE!!

And Mr Bighead!! you ain't bad!!:thumbsup:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

bugger! slow off the mark again:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Have no fear Dan is here.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Am I too late to post as well?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> Have no fear Dan is here.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:bless ya


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:bless ya


Mum was on the puter or I would have replied sooner lol.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I'm all gob and ears  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

danielled said:


> Have no fear Dan is here.


Just a bl**dy hour late!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just a bl**dy hour late!


Mum nicked the puter sowee lol. Would have replied sooner.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

danielled said:


> Mum nicked the puter sowee lol. Would have replied sooner.


Yeah, wouldn't wanna get on the wrong side of mum, she knows how to use the cooker :lol: x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry my reply is abit late! I hope you manage to raise the money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Yeah, wouldn't wanna get on the wrong side of mum, she knows how to use the cooker :lol: x


Exactly she did manage to pour boiling water on her hand tonight but she is ok.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I here too, shame I missed it all xxx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

danielled said:


> Exactly she did manage to pour boiling water on her hand tonight but she is ok.


Owch! And she could still type on the computer! How annoying :lol: x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Owch! And she could still type on the computer! How annoying :lol: x


O know lol did tell her water is very hot when boiled but obviously didn't get the message.:lol:


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Am posting too just in case big boss man decides to pay out on over 100 posts!
What a brilliant way to raise money!!!
Good luck to your rescue centre.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

THANKS EVERYONE just got back from my second job when I left it was 72 now 200 Thankyou from the dogs at the rescuexxx £125 you all helped get for them:thumbup:it"s going for there Christmas treats each will get a present,Thanks DT for your helpxx I know they will be glad at work they all gave happily but dont think they thought we"d do it  Suexxxxx Knackered going to bed


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, he'll have to cough up double now - it has reached 204!! Bet you can't wait to see his face!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*joins the throng*


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

suewhite said:


> THANKS EVERYONE just got back from my second job when I left it was 72 now 200 Thankyou from the dogs at the rescuexxx £125 you all helped get for them:thumbup:it"s going for there Christmas treats each will get a present,Thanks DT for your helpxx I know they will be glad at work they all gave happily but dont think they thought we"d do it  Suexxxxx Knackered going to bed


It weren't only me Sue! It were a team effort!! Proof that when you set a challenge to animals lovers that involves money we will stop at NOTHING!

Again! A big thanks to those who put up the cash!! anc can we have some more please!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

hello... hope you get your money for the loca rescue


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

next time bet on a 1000 reps and you will get them, long live the doggies


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll say hello as well...what else can we do?.


----------



## sunzstan (Sep 14, 2009)

yippee you did it :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello I hope this helps, well done:thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

what a great idea...your a winner hubby's the loser yeah for the rescue


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just to make sure you hit 100. How are you today?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Coming to this a bit late - but posting anyway - good luck if you haven't already got there


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

easy money


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

125 individual posters so far. Well done folks 

BTW for anyone wondering, I didn't sit and go through every single post marking off new posters. If you see the thread listed in the forum, where is says how many posts there are, if you click the number it bring up a list of posters, and how many posts those people have made in the thread. Twas easy to count down that list


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

im replying too .best of luck x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> 125 individual posters so far. Well done folks
> 
> BTW for anyone wondering, I didn't sit and go through every single post marking off new posters. If you see the thread listed in the forum, where is says how many posts there are, if you click the number it bring up a list of posters, and how many posts those people have made in the thread. Twas easy to count down that list


Ah and there we were thinking you had sat there and worked it all out.. LMAO:lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

a little hello from me too!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like a daft idea to me, I'm not gonna answer you!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's another for the collection


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ya got enough ?


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbup: well done xx​


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I hope you've got to your target.:thumbup:*


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I think he should give an extra £1 for each new poster after the 100 people target.....!


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello Suewhite morning from the midlands :crazy:


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Sounds like a daft idea to me, I'm not gonna answer you!


:lol::lol::thumbup: That's the spirit. I'm jumping on the bandwagon too.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Sue,

Hope you win your bet,and make sure you have a huge Smile when you take his £25.00 :lol::lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Answered!!!


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sound like a really good cause, good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

you have already done it  yay!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, let us know if he coughs up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

hope the dogs enjoy the money


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi I hope you hit your target and get lots of money for the doglets :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireG (Sep 22, 2010)

What a great way to raise money. I hope you have a huge  on your face when you win the bet :thumbup:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Well done on getting this money for the rescue dogs!


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

get your hand in your pocket mr


----------



## floissie (Jul 11, 2010)

i am happy to answer your post, good luck xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Just another one to make sure


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

good luck. I'm sure you have enough but here's an extra one.


----------



## balimar (Sep 30, 2010)

shula said:


> good luck. I'm sure you have enough but here's an extra one.


:thumbup:
And another. *Good luck.*


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

One extra from me!


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

More than happy to answer, especially as it is going to good cause:thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I will answer it too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Hi from me too, what a wonderful way to raise much needed funds :thumbsup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think your great !!!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Hello! Another post here


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Have you got the money yet?? x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

woooohooooo


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

have you got enough yet??


----------



## Lupa (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you get more money if you get more than 100?!?! Make him eat his words!! Lol


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hellooo good luck!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone I did put a post on we got £200:thumbup::thumbup:in a few hours,money collected and in the Doggie Christmas Fund:thumbup:Suexx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW that's fantastic! Congratulations


----------



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

i think you should reach your goal


----------



## DougalsDen (Oct 4, 2010)

Hope you get to your target.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

im too late - come to show my support tho!  well done!!!! xx


----------



## JD baby (Oct 2, 2010)

will he give you more money now you have got more than 100?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm too late too  But congrats on what you are doing for the doggy's Well Done


----------



## JayneW (Sep 27, 2010)

Lets see if you can reach 500 replies - then he should donate £500! :thumbup:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Thanks everyone I did put a post on we got £200:thumbup::thumbup:in a few hours,money collected and in the Doggie Christmas Fund:thumbup:Suexx


WOW thats fantastic.... :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## collielass22 (Oct 8, 2009)

Good luck with getting what you Require. for the Rescue home. Julie x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Tell him to up the ante - you're doing it for a well deserved cause.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*Yippee! 
my first post back, sorry i missed the 100-count, 
but SO proud of this effort - well done, all! :thumbup:

all my best to the rescue-dogs :001_tt1:*


----------

